# Pen Assembly using Pen Press



## Squeaky1 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is a 7mm Summit Pen Kit I got from Rockler.  The pen is ready to be assembled.  Questions:

1.  When I put the bushing next to blank, the bushing is larger.  Does the pen press automatically press the blank them together.  Should I use 2 or 3 spacers?

2.  How long should I leave the pen blanks into the pen press.

Being a newby is  hard.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 4, 2014)

For lack of better explanation...there are no bushings when you press a pen. How long to leave it?? That makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 4, 2014)

Marian, something is wrong here.  Can you post a picture of what you are trying to do?


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I took the pen blanks and bushing off the mandrel.  The instructions said to inset the metal cover on the bushing and  insert into the short blank. This is what I am doing.  Hopefully following instructions.  The bushings and blanks were on the mandrel.  Am I missing a step somewhere.  I just took the pen press out of the box for the first time and mounted it on the bench.  I can find no instructions in the library to handle this.


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 4, 2014)

How long to leave it in the pen press?  There are no instructions anywhere I can find about assembling the pen.  I really could use some help right now.  I had the blanks and bushings on the mandrel and now trying to assemble the pen.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 4, 2014)

What brand of pen press do you have?

I'll check on the Summit instructions and see if we can talk this through.

Here's a link to the instructions for the Summit.  http://go.rockler.com/tech/23042012111416-48403-Summit-Pen.pdf

The assembly instructions start on page 2.  Where are you "stuck?"


----------



## cestmoi (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi. It seems like perhaps you are mixing up the steps. The bushings and the mandrel are used on the lathe to turn the pen blank(s) to size. The pen press is used to assemble all the pen parts after the pen blanks have been turned to size and finished. At the point of assembly, the bushings are no longer necessary.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 4, 2014)

Ooh, that is a euro with tenon.  Here are the instructions for the Summit, but I don't see anything that says what you posted.
http://go.rockler.com/tech/43441-Summit-Pen.pdf


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 4, 2014)

Have you already turned the blanks to size, or are you trying to set up to turn?


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Once you turn pen, the bushings are no longer needed.  Is that what I am understanding?.

I was trying to put the bushings as part of the pen  Stupido   I did not understand that they are not part of the pen in the assembling.  I did not see that in the instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 4, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Have you already turned the blanks to size, or are you trying to set up to turn?


I turned the pens already.  I thought you kept the bushings as part of the pen.  Now it is coming clearer.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 4, 2014)

You might want to spend a little time on YouTube.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 4, 2014)

Good.  bushings are just for turning.  That is a challenging pen.  Did you get your tenon turned ok to take the centerband?


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 4, 2014)

No I am working on that problem next.  You do not know how much I appreciate the feedback.  I was stymied and help from others is sure welcomed.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 4, 2014)

This video might help.
Wood Handcrafted Pen - Turning the Designer Pen Tenon (Step 8) by Mazurka Pens - YouTube


----------



## mark james (Aug 4, 2014)

*Harry... You are a very patient saint!*

Follow Harry, Ed and cestmoi's suggestions - It will get better!

Be patient, you are making junk right now - the important thing is that you are making mistakes and learning.  In 4 weeks, your pens will be better, in 6 months, etc...

Have FUN!


----------



## thrustmonkey (Aug 4, 2014)

Do what Ed said, only spend ALOT of time on YouTube. You will learn all the steps involved in making all kinds of pens. Watch as many pen making videos as you can, and don't worry about making mistakes. Every single one of us started out making all kinds of mistakes at first. It's no big deal. In no time at all you'll be making some really nice pens.


----------



## solobiker (Aug 4, 2014)

I have made 2 of those( I am new at this too) feel free to PM me if you have any questions and maybe I can help you out.  They are nice looking pens once they are put together

Is your tenon long enough and does it have the correct OD (outside diameter) to accommodate the center ring?


----------

